# Crown race spacer? Fork doesn't clear the downtube



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

I originally took the motion control knob off my Argyle and hacked part of the adjuster off to clear the downtune but after preloading the headset a little more the clearance scares me. Do they make a crown race spacer to the Ventana one for Kings except universal? I don't have a King headset so the ventana is out. I'm running an internal headset (impact I think) on a Dk Xenia with an Argyle 318... any spacers out there that will work?


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

hmmm i don't think there is but i could be wrong. i would say get a headset with a bigger stack height but thats out with an internal


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I think cane creek makes crown races that are thicker to help with DT clearence, I think they have a +5 mm and +7mm one.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The taper of the crown race has to match that of the bearings though.

As I said in your other thread, your best bet is to go to a machine shop with the crown race. Tell them you want a copy of the race but a bit taller.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

fsa impact headsets has super low stack heights under the headtube something like 0.9mm whereas cane creek has a lower of 1.5mm

thats not much of a difference at all prob differences in the crown race. There maybe aftermarket replacement bearings that could also increase the stack height a bit but also not enough.

what about this:
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id183.html

makes the lower half from an internal to an external. basically instead of a press fit lower cup its shaped like the bearing. That should give you a decent amount more room for piece of mind.

(skate park this weekend??)


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

njhcx4xlife said:


> I originally took the motion control knob off my Argyle and hacked part of the adjuster off to clear the downtune but after preloading the headset a little more the clearance scares me. Do they make a crown race spacer to the Ventana one for Kings except universal? I don't have a King headset so the ventana is out. I'm running an internal headset (impact I think) on a Dk Xenia with an Argyle 318... any spacers out there that will work?


you have a PM


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That headset seems to be for headtubes that still use pressed cups, it's just that the cups are internal.

I believe the FSA Impact is integrated. I know the bearings just drop into the headtube.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> That headset seems to be for headtubes that still use pressed cups, it's just that the cups are internal.
> 
> I believe the FSA Impact is integrated. I know the bearings just drop into the headtube.


I was thinking the same thing and you are correct in saying the Impact is integrated so the Enduro thing won't work.

AGrove... I replied to your pm. If you could help me out it would be much appreciated.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is an option for Chris King headsets:

http://www.ventanausa.com/main_accessories.html


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

He doesn't have a King. And he can't install a King. Integrated headset.


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a Xenia too, I am running DirtJam Pro's and noticed the adjuster rubbing my downtube as well. 
Please post any progress on this if you find anything out.... 
I'm hopin my forks will stay strong until the atomlabs are released. I like what I've been reading about them.

Thanks for any help


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I am having the same issue, did anyone find a solution to this?


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I understand Cane Creek has some taller lower races for integrated headsets. They're not on the company's website though. I haven't actually seen them, but my LBS told me that they can get them.


----------

